# ABD FMIC installed



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

Just installed an ABD FMIC on my Buddys 99 beetle heres some pics.. this job was a major PITA







. Had to trim off a bunch of the bumper on the inside but you cannot tell








heres the bumper/fender assembly








intercooler mounted








Piping didnt quite run like ABD sez it should but it all works right
















heres the bumper back on











_Modified by Cronic at 7:36 PM 6-26-2004_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although I'm not crazy about the length of piping involved with the kit as pressure loss may be an issue.


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although I'm not crazy about the length of piping involved with the kit as pressure loss may be an issue.


i said the same thing but it dosent seem to have any boost loss pressures are same as always 18lbs...
BTW notice the 2 tall boxes behind the bumper in the first pic







those go in next saturday... as well as some Sparco seats and Schroth harnesses








Bottles are being color matched to the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will post pics of the finished project this guys got almost 10k into this ride hopefully its all gonna work out right











_Modified by Cronic at 8:32 PM 6-26-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Nice! Very Nice!







Do you think there's be more room in the Turbo S?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Lorem)*

turned out beautiful !! my favorite front valence... what's hiding under the cheetah print ?


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (NEU-BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEU-BUG* »_turned out beautiful !! my favorite front valence... what's hiding under the cheetah print ?









Hes got an R1 and a Triumph Speed 4 nekid bike


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Nice! Very Nice!







Do you think there's be more room in the Turbo S?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im unsure about that as i havent ever had a bumper off the turbo s


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

I bet that looks pretty mean on the road. I like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Nice! Very Nice!







Do you think there's be more room in the Turbo S?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there's several more inches in front w/ the Turbo S bumper (due to the bumper not tapering inward like the standard one) and close to an inch more below where an fmic would be over the standard bumper.


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Sweet ride! would you mind adding summore pics of it completed, thad be sweet


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (gt2437)*

Thanks dude! Got the infos as usual







I think it's a must when I get my bug APR! BTW... do you think having the FMIC will take away some air flow to the stock radiator?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Thanks dude! Got the infos as usual







I think it's a must when I get my bug APR! BTW... do you think having the FMIC will take away some air flow to the stock radiator?

Monitoring intake temperatures and boost, surprisingly, the stock smic works rather well for what it is. 
A FMIC will no doubt block some of the airflow to the radiator, but it shouldn't be enough to affect the radiators ability to drop coolant temperatures.
To be safe, I would monitor coolant (and optionally oil temps too), especially when giving the car it's rounds







.
Ideally, I would like to see some more space between the fmic and the bumper skin to allow additional airflow to the radiator but this car should be fine.


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

this car has both water temp and oil temp gauges i noticed the water temp has gone up about 15 degrees so i am going to compensate by installing a 180degree (stock = 195degree) thermostat and upgraded temp sensor hope fully this will work


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Cronic)*

that looks killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have been wanting to see one of these kits installed on a NB


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (AU_Bug)*

Did the ABD FMIC come with the tube to replace the OEM "pancake" pipe? I thought I spotted the "pancake" still intact. 








Wouldn't there be an advantage in replacing that "pancake" pipe with say the ADB lower intercooler tube? I'm not suggesting that there would be an advantage to doing this - I'm just looking for thoughts on this.


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (w00sh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00sh!* »_Did the ABD FMIC come with the tube to replace the OEM "pancake" pipe? I thought I spotted the "pancake" still intact. 








Wouldn't there be an advantage in replacing that "pancake" pipe with say the ADB lower intercooler tube? I'm not suggesting that there would be an advantage to doing this - I'm just looking for thoughts on this.









Well odd thing is he has the lower intercooler pipe from ABD and i had installed it at first and took the car for a ride and it lost exactly 5 lbs of boost with the ABD pipe







also the ABD pipe didnt line up correctly to the connection(sat kinda low) so i replaced with the stock pancake pipe and boost was back to normal and everything lined up better...
BTW this car has a K04 turbo, 440cc injectors, custom GIAC programming, and a few other goodies ;p


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cronic)*

WOW!
That's shocking! One would think that a less restrictive pipe = greater flow = strong boost.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Got an update on the other installs?


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Got an update on the other installs?

I will take more pics saturday after i install the Sparco Milano Seats and the Schroth Harnesses i will also be running the lines for the 2 NX systems going in the car.. i I will lalso take pics of the rest of the car while im at it.
heres a pic of her ass peakin out the garage


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Can you post a couple of pictures of your engine bay. I am really interested in how the intercooler piping connects and looks from the top side.
Thanks and AWSOME car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (AU_Bug)*

sure this is the only one i got right right now kinda far away but should help

















this one shows the piping runing up to the TB










_Modified by Cronic at 11:36 AM 6-30-2004_


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Cronic! That is what I was wanting to see.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Hey what spoiler is that







? Haven't seen that one before!!!


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Lorem)*

He had it made by a guy on the west coast of florida i think its kinda big but its not my car
looks like an old Porsche whaletail


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Yah, aren't all soup up NB are Porsche wana be


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cronic* »_He had it made by a guy on the west coast of florida i think its kinda big but its not my car
looks like an old Porsche whaletail









Please, please, please ask the owner about the rear wing. 
It looks like it mounts under the center brake light and above the VW logo. I THINK THIS WILL FIT MY 'VERT!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (w00sh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00sh!* »_
Please, please, please ask the owner about the rear wing. 
It looks like it mounts under the center brake light and above the VW logo. I THINK THIS WILL FIT MY 'VERT!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do any of the coupe wings fit the convertible?


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_ 
do any of the coupe wings fit the convertible?









I haven't found one yet that does. Ben from the .org was going to check on a small wing from Zender but I haven't heard whether it fits. The trunk is a different shape and size that the coupe so there are only a few designs that fit... then we have the folded roof to contend with... so it has to be either very small or flat and not moulded to the shape of the trunk lid. 
This one picture above is different. It sticks out so far that it should be out of the way of the roof when it's down, and it doesn't seem to follow the mold of the entire width of the trunk lid. I would just like to see some more pictures of this thing to make sure it's not a monstrosity!


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (w00sh!)*

ill take pics of the full car saturday after the seats are installed... Stay tuned to this post for updates


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

well i forgot to take pics today but i got the Halo mounted on the intercooler and ran the line down to it and mounted the solonoids and purge valve. installed some steel braided brake hoses, and a 180degree thermostat. next week i will gut the interior and install the sparco torino2 seats, and mount the 2 nOs bottles an run the rest of the lines from the bottles then i will take some pics







i still need to plumb the spot where i am going to spray the nOs into the motor but all that is is patching into the fuel and running the nOs line 
I will keep you guys updated on this project so keep checkin this post


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Pics, Pics!


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Lorem)*

so how much did this intercooler cost??


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (europower_TS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *europower_TS* »_so how much did this intercooler cost??

retail price inside







http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...NT.92 ($1195).


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

DOPE Allen!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Jetta2.show)*

Any update on some more pictues


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (AU_Bug)*

i been takin a break from the car for a couple weekends since i am on vacation from work i will take some pics as soon as i can. we did get the seat brackets built and mounted as well as mounting the 2 nos bottles in the trunk as well as running the hoses under the carpet and a nos guage in the plastic cover behind the cupholders. next come the Schroth AutoControl Harness's and the seats and all should be done







will update asap


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

Enjoy the vacation and we will be eargerly awaiting the updates of the UberBeetle


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (AU_Bug)*

OK Finally goin to finish up this car once an for all will have updated pics posted up this afternoon







gotta mount the seats and reinstall the interior and istall the harnesses. the bottles are away at the painters so they wont be in the pics







but they will be color matched to the car


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: ABD FMIC installed (Cronic)*

OK it didnt get finished like i hoped but heres pics anyway








The Harnesses are Schroth AotuControl Harnesses i have installed a cutout switch inline of both belts to Lock Up the inertia reels for when you are racing otherwise they work like an ordinary seatbelt
Passenger Seat








Drivers Seat








Seat Backs








Steering Wheel








NOS Guage & Turbo Timer








NOS Switches & Pressure Lite (kinda blurry)








NOS Bottle Mounts & Alpine Amps for JL StealthBox








Front Mount W/ NOS Halo








Will Be done next saturday will get car detailed and cleaned then i will post pics of the completed job in a new post








BTW all this stuff is a major PITA on a New Beetle its not like workin on my GTI








ENJOY


_Modified by Cronic at 11:02 PM 7-31-2004_


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

That thing is looking absolutely SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by AU_Bug at 4:19 AM 8-1-2004_


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (AU_Bug)*

Yeah it is







Looks better in person 
BTW for anyone that was curious the silver tubes in the pic with the amps are NOS Downtubes which will vent the NOS outside the car in the event of bottle tempratures rising and the relief valve blows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very good thing to have if you are gonna run NOS
Also puttin a red LED on the Purge valve so when he purges the NOS it will glow red (i think rice but its not my car







)

p.s. the NOS bottles are at the painters gettin colormatched to the car and Custom Airbrush Nitrous Express emblems painted on them










_Modified by Cronic at 12:03 AM 8-1-2004_


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

Bump 
you guys wanted updated pics


----------



## JDBUGMAN (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Cronic)*

bravo. 
cronic you are the man. now with the money you are getting from this bug you need to get apr stage III+ on your imola. I know you are going to be looking for more speed once you drive that monster on the road. 

BTW what did you think of my frankinstien stage II, pulls pritty good


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (Cronic)*

Nice Beetle Chronic! Where'd you get the carbon fiber overlay for the console around the gear shift & lower vent controls?


----------



## JDBUGMAN (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (silversport)*

hey cronic check out this beetle that they just finished the paint on at work today.
btw you have to cut your shifter you will love it


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cronic)*

Cronic,
What every happened with the new thermostat... did you solve the 15 degree water temp issue?
I am very concerned about this because I am leaning toward this FMIC for my vert.
Thanks! GREAT WORK!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by w00sh! at 8:39 PM 8-26-2004_


----------



## Cronic (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (w00sh!)*

no it still seems to run on the hot side but its not overheating i think the fmic and the caracture front bumper are both to blame for the higher temp but its not causing any problems so im not to concerned


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Cronic)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey got a question for you! I'm in the market for a FMIC! Your ABD kit looks great and seem to fit nicely. 
My buddy (who I trust) own a shop and said that the "ABD kit is garbage, they don't fit and they leak!"
I was like... WTF! I'm not sure what else out there will fit my 03 Turbo S








btw: Which rims are going on your car?


_Modified by Lorem at 12:26 PM 8-27-2004_


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Lorem,
I think you may have more options available to you becasue of the unique (read larger) Turbo S from bumper cover. As you know the regular beetles come back in while the Trubo S protudes forward more. While I am sure this was mainly done for asthetics the effect is that you SHOULD have more room for the FMIC. You may want to look at NeuSpeeds new FMIC....there are several guys on the 1.8T section that put it on their GTIs and seem very happy with it.
I am in the same boat you are...tying to decide what FMIC will fit and work well.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (AU_Bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU_Bug* »_Lorem,
I think you may have more options available to you becasue of the unique (read larger) Turbo S from bumper cover. As you know the regular beetles come back in while the Trubo S protudes forward more. While I am sure this was mainly done for asthetics the effect is that you SHOULD have more room for the FMIC. You may want to look at NeuSpeeds new FMIC....there are several guys on the 1.8T section that put it on their GTIs and seem very happy with it.
I am in the same boat you are...tying to decide what FMIC will fit and work well.
















I think FMIC / Brake upgrade are a must! Hate to overheat / or not be able to stop fast!








I'm not keen on the whole exposed FMIC look either, definately don't want to loose my grill or foglights. I think exposed FMIC looks like exposed bad teeth


















_Modified by Lorem at 3:47 PM 8-27-2004_


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
I think FMIC / Brake upgrade are a must! Hate to overheat / or not be able to stop fast!








I'm not keen on the whole exposed FMIC look either, definately don't want to loose my grill or foglights. I think exposed FMIC looks like exposed bad teeth

















_Modified by Lorem at 3:47 PM 8-27-2004_

I COMPLETELY agree! Although I think the brakes are pretty decent on these cars from the factory.
I REALLY don't like the exposed FMIC look.


----------

